# ¿ Cómo encontrar punto de alimentación en Radio Antigua ?



## asterión (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, mi santa madre, me ha visto soldar cosas y andar con cablecitos y me ha pedido (confiando demasiado en mis paupérrimos conocimientos) que eche a andar nuevamente una radio en la que escuchábamos música cuando éramos bebes. En el porta pila se ha desoldado uno de los cables, y parece que por ambos lados porque no lo encuentro, solo encontré uno rojo (que me imagino que será el positivo) que estaba unido al swith de encendido y volumen. El otro punto donde conectar el negativo no se cómo buscarlo, no quiero tantear porque probablemente haga un cruce. Agradeceré su ayuda conceptual. 
Adjunto imagen


----------



## pepechip (Sep 8, 2008)

Normalmente el negativo lo suelen conectar al chasis, o a alguna parte metalica.


----------



## asterión (Sep 8, 2008)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, pero estuve mirando y como la radio tiene el chasis de plástico, no logro encontrar un contacto con parte metalica que no sea la misma radio


----------



## pepechip (Sep 8, 2008)

Las bobinas de ferrita llevan un armazon metalico, prueba en ese punto.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, porque no intentas poner una fotos, y asi lo mismo te podemos ayudar un poco mas.

Un saludo


----------



## asterión (Sep 8, 2008)

he visto cerca de 4 elementos que parecen bobinas, pero estan rodeados de una especie de pasta, me imagino que para evitar que se modifique su inductancia. los toque por varios lados con el polo negativo del portapilas y nada, en varios puntos mas que toque produzco un aparente corto circuito, se malograra algun transistor si sigo probando a ciegas?

subo más fotos:






el cable rojo que se ve abajo a la derecha es el positivo





el cable que esta con el cocodrilo en esta foto y la de abajo es el positivo


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 8, 2008)

En ese tiempo se usaban transistores PNP y el positivo va a masa y el activo es el negativo, al lado de los transformadores de audio tienes un electrolítico, es muy seguro que este en paralelo con las pilas mira la polaridad y ya lo tienes resuelto, por el color del cable no te fíes, y recuerda que el positivo va a masa, carcasas de bobinas condensador variable y controla la indicación de los condensadores polarizados esos te dan la pista de cual es el común


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2008)

Mira si el potencciómetro de volumen posee un switch para encender y apagar, este seria uno de los contactos que alimentar.


----------



## asterión (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, estoy persiguiendo los positivos y negativos de los electroliticos y trato de conectarlos en los paths en algunos casos suena el parlante fuerte sin importar si el volumen esta bajo o alto y sale un poco de chispita, no logro nada aun...
Fogonazo: el unico cable que tengo conectado es justamente el que indicas, que es un cable rojo.
Ademas la radio tiene un swith deslizable al lado que tiene las letras L y al otro lado DX y no tengo la mas minima idea de que es.
Es una radio de tres bandas debo acotar 
Las unicas letras que encuentro marcadas en la placa son las de base colector y emisor de los transistores...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy persiguiendo los positivos y negativos de los electroliticos y trato de conectarlos en los paths en algunos casos suena el parlante fuerte sin importar si el volumen esta bajo o alto y sale un poco de chispita, no logro nada aun...


     Ademas de quemar transistores, que otra cosa esperas conseguir?

La pista de masa es la marcada en la foto, aparentemente donde esta el circulo tenias conectado el cable de las pilas. 
Habria que verificar la polaridad por las dudas, pero teniendo en cuenta las pruebas que hiciste lo mas probable es que *ya haya* algunos transistores quemados.


----------



## asterión (Sep 8, 2008)

De acuerdo a uno de los electroliticos que encontre su lado positivo da justamente a ese caminito que dices que es masa, aparentemente la polaridad es inversa como dijo eb7ctx, y aparentemente omo dices tú, he quemado algun transistor...
Espero que sean compatibles con los actuales, y alguna logre que funcione nuevamente, sino mi mamá  me pegara!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

pepechip quiere conectar todo al chasis o las chapas de las bobinas    creo que antes habria que interpretar el circuito y no ir probando en cualquier lado


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> pepechip quiere conectar todo al chasis o las chapas de las bobinas    creo que antes habria que interpretar el circuito y no ir probando en cualquier lado


Porque?  lo acostumbrado es precisamente mandar todas las chapas de las bobinas a masa. Si miras las fotos del circuito impreso vas a ver que estan unidas por una pista.
Ahi tenes un punto de conexion, el otro esta en la llave de encendido, solamente queda verificar la polaridad mirando como te quedan polarizados los transistores de salida por ejemplo (aunque cable rojo y cable negro son bastante sugerentes).


----------



## asterión (Sep 9, 2008)

Tratare de repararlo poco a poco, a medida que tenga el tiempo y los adquiera conocimientos. Diganme, esta bien que analice la polaridad tomando en cuenta que uno de los condensadores electroliticos tiene su lado positivo en la pista que Eduardo me indica como masa? significa eso que la polartidad esta invertida por decirlo asi? Les pregunto para cuando vaya cambiando transistores no vuelva a quemarlos!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> ... Diganme, esta bien que analice la polaridad tomando en cuenta que uno de los condensadores electroliticos tiene su lado positivo en la pista que Eduardo me indica como masa? significa eso que la polartidad esta invertida por decirlo asi? Les pregunto para cuando vaya cambiando transistores no vuelva a quemarlos!


Depende de la funcion del condensador, en general puede aplicarse, pero si justo elegis elegiste el condensador del AGC (control automatico de ganancia) *no* (no en sentido de lo frecuente, porque el diseñador implementa el control como se le cante).
Lo mas seguro es mirando la polarizacion de los transistores (empezando por si son NPN o PNP).


----------



## jomicaro (Sep 11, 2008)

En la mayoria de estas radios a transistores antiguas, la conexion a masa o negativo estan en la carcasa de los transformadores de audio (driver y salida), tambien en el enchufe del audifono (cable color negro), observa la polaridad del capacitor electrolitico de mayor capacidad ( lado - ) espero te ayude.


----------

